# Billy Gibbons Les Paul



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi guys,
Thought I'd share the new purchase with my fellow Canucks. :smilie_flagge17:
Pearly Gates VOS


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

Congrats very nice looking


----------



## Swee_tone (Mar 23, 2009)

Gorgeous! Congrats!kksjur


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

_*One photo?!?!?*_

C'mon. I know _you_ can do better than that.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Oooh and ahh.....:rockon2:


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

More pics!


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

kksjur

Thats killa!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats. That exact one was listed as my dream guitar in another thread.
I would like a full report, please. :bow:


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Very nice. Is this the one that comes with Billys autograph or the less expensive one?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

God damn that's SO nice...congrats man. Wich version is it?...there was 3 models i think right?


----------



## tojoe (Apr 5, 2009)

Yep, it's got the lOOk...


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

al3d said:


> God damn that's SO nice...congrats man. Wich version is it?...there was 3 models i think right?


He has it posted as Peraly Gates VOS if that helps.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

al3d said:


> God damn that's SO nice...congrats man. Wich version is it?...there was 3 models i think right?


1) yeah VOS = clean
2) Tom Murphy Aged = relic
3) relic + signed = well, relic + signed


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

that is a gorgeous top on there! congrats


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If you don't bond with it, you can always give it to me.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks guys!! 
It's an incredible sounding/playing guitar...and it better be for the price!!



puckhead said:


> Congrats. That exact one was listed as my dream guitar in another thread. I would like a full report, please.


What would you like to know?
The neck is slimmer than an R9 neck, weighs around 8.5 lbs & sounds hotter than a normal R9.



Kenmac said:


> Very nice. Is this the one that comes with Billys autograph or the less expensive one?


It's the less expensive one. I'm in Ontario, sales tax alone was $975. 
I'll let you figure out the rest...



2manyGuitars said:


> _*One photo?!?!?*_
> 
> C'mon. I know _you_ can do better than that.


My apologies, what was I thinking?


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Are Nine said:


> What would you like to know?
> The neck is slimmer than an R9 neck, weighs around 8.5 lbs & sounds hotter than a normal R9.


everything... how it sounds, how it feels, how it drives, whether it rests OK on the pillow at night.
basically, just let me live vicariously through you for a while. lofu


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

full guitar shot, c'mon now! the top is nice sure, but half the appeal is the whole thing *L*


----------



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

Drool Drool!!!

Actually going to see ZZ in about 3 weeks!!! But I would love to have a Pearly Gates also.. maybe someday!! ;-)

Congrats!! she's a beaut!!!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Now thats killer!

CONGRATS!


----------



## ROADDOG (Jun 13, 2008)

A how how how ..stunning


----------



## Younggun (Jul 2, 2008)

Whoa!!! Now that's a gorgeous friggin top! Congrats! Play the heck out of it.:rockon2:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

twoonie2 said:


> Drool Drool!!!
> 
> Actually going to see ZZ in about 3 weeks!!! But I would love to have a Pearly Gates also.. maybe someday!! ;-)
> 
> Congrats!! she's a beaut!!!


Too bad Billy doesn't play Pearly on stage. He only whips her out for studio work


----------



## Joebob (Aug 4, 2009)

Amazing guitar, congrats !!!

Clips please 
:rockon2:


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh, man. 

Absolutely friggen gorgeous.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

VERY VERY cool guitar !!!!! lofu 
Love to give one a go someday.
I just went to L&M on bloor yesterday to see if they had one........they didn't :^(


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

made in china...right...???...kkjuw


----------



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)

R9 what can I say.................how about kksjur !


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Just back from L&M Bloor St.
I "borrowed" a BG VOS to see how she stacks up against the Bloomfield.
Damn I smell a purchase...........badddddddd GAS


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

what a great top, really nice score man.

"less expensive" is relative, huh?


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Budda said:


> full guitar shot, c'mon now! the top is nice sure, but half the appeal is the whole thing


Sure, how about a few with Billy Gibbons holding the guitar??!!

Talk about an unexpected treat!!
Somebody at another forum posted this fist picture along with "Does any of you PG owners recognize the ones Billy is holding here ? It might help you when you put it on eBay after a while."

I looked at the guitars and a circle at the bottom of the guitar caught my eye. I looked at the top more carefully and started noticing more similarities.




















Turns out my Pearly is the one Gibbons is holding here!! The one where he's looking at the guitar and smiling is currently on gibson.com. Turns out these pics were the promo shots for Gibbon's inspired by R9.

Wow!! All I can say is wow!!


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Hmpf. Show-off. 


evilGuitar:. Just kiddin', brother! I see that you've got the high-res pics. Was it from Inside_Guy?


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Show off? I'm just getting started!! :smile:
No, it was another guy at the LPF.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Are Nine said:


> Show off? I'm just getting started!! Last stop, TGP. :smile:
> No, it was another guy at the LPF.


Oh, cool! Those are great pictures to hang on the wall of the new music room. :bow:


----------



## nicolasrivera (Jun 10, 2009)

That is just amazing man, your guitar is worth more then any other now.:rockon2:

Its been touched by the man, just as shacking Sinatra's hand.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice Piece!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

your guitar is definitely one and the same as the rev billy gibbons is holding...

perhaps he'll put out a second book featuring more guitars/cars and publish this pic...

your guitar just got cooler than it already is...if that's possible...!!!...:smile:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey! Have you guys _listened_ to Sleeping Bag? He's just a Dude!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Hey! Have you guys _listened_ to Sleeping Bag? He's just a Dude!


Have you listened to "Blue Jean Blues"? He is at the very least some level of diety.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

puckhead said:


> Have you listened to "Blue Jean Blues"? He is at the very least some level of diety.


Of course I have! I've said it before, he's just a Dude! He is very cool, but just a Dude, "OOh he held my guitar for a nanosecond, it must be worht 10X what I paid for it!" Bollocks!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Of course I have! I've said it before, he's just a Dude! He is very cool, but just a Dude, "OOh he held my guitar for a nanosecond, it must be worht 10X what I paid for it!" Bollocks!


party pooper. maybe there's been some mojo-leakage from the old rev's hands onto that thing. 


/but yes I agree with you on the financial ramifications


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

puckhead said:


> maybe there's been some mojo-leakage from the old rev's hands onto that thing.


there's definitely DNA and fingerprints...


----------



## Wired (Jul 21, 2009)

oh my, that simply stunning!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

puckhead said:


> party pooper. maybe there's been some mojo-leakage from the old rev's hands onto that thing.
> 
> 
> /but yes I agree with you on the financial ramifications


"slip inside my sleeping bag" nuff said.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Of course I have! I've said it before, he's just a Dude! He is very cool, but just a Dude, "OOh he held my guitar for a nanosecond, it must be worht 10X what I paid for it!" Bollocks!


that's not why I posted those pics. How many living legends have held your guitar? He held my guitar for a few pictures that were used on Gibson.com and also as the promote his new signature guitar. That's pretty cool if you ask me. The one where he's looking down at it and smiling is on Gibson's website right now.

I didn't buy this thing as an investment and I didn't know those pictures existed when I bought it. I don't know if you're in touch with reality but the autographed version of this very same guitar is around $25,000. Yes, some die hard fans will pay an up charge of $15,000 for a guitar that was momentarily played and signed by him.

ADMIN EDIT: Removed insulting remark


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

My bad, that's how I talk in person and it sometimes goes into my writing without notice. Won't happen again.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry about that, Starbuck.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Well apology accepted, although I have NO idea whay you are apologising (nor do I care I might add) Serves me right though and a good reminder that not everyone (especially you "new" guys) get my rather crusty and sometimes sarcastic sense of humor!!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

R9, that does the trick .

But who cares about the guitar now, *have you seen billy's hat in these shots?!* Too cool!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Well apology accepted, although I have NO idea whay you are apologising (nor do I care I might add) Serves me right though and a good reminder that not everyone (especially you "new" guys) get my rather crusty and sometimes sarcastic sense of humor!!!


The reason for the apology has been deleted from his post.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Been blessed by the Reverend! kksjur :food-smiley-004:


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...i think i just spotted your axe...it's the one on the right...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

no one's looking at his freakin hat! Look!


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

jimihendrix said:


> hey there...i think i just spotted your axe...it's the one on the right.


Nice!
I didn't pay anywhere near 12k, though.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

What happened to all the pics?


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Budda said:


> no one's looking at his freakin hat! Look!


I think I have one just like it growing in my back yard.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> no one's looking at his freakin hat! Look!


I read somewhere that his (famous) hat contributes to his tone.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I had no idea that the hat was famous haha.

I also may have committed a PUI with the last hat comment.

Brennan, pics of hat-plant please.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Hes been wearing those hats for a while now - lots of discussion on another group as to whether its just to cover his .. umm ... cueball-itis!

http://stratoblogster.blogspot.com/2008/09/juju-behind-billy-gibbons-hat.html


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

I need one of those hats!! I'm joking. 



Big_Daddy said:


> What happened to all the pics?


I posted those pics at a few other forums and only wanted them up for a few days; so, I deleted the source. Here they are again. Just 'cause we're all :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

you need the pics with the circles that show the exact same grain patterns etc...


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

Amazing! What a top too. The colour on the PG is fantastic.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Very cool!


----------

